# N'arrive pas a installer moblin en virtuel



## hulkyoann (13 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde.
Je requiert vos compétences diverses en informatique pour m'aider à résoudre mon probleme.

Alors, je souhaiterais essayer moblin et pour cela je voudrais le virtualiser.
Seul problème, je n'y arrive pas.

J'ai beau avoir essayer sur VMWare et Parallels Desktop, aucun des deux ne veut. L'installation en elle même se passe bien mais une fois qu'on me demande de redémarrer l'image reste bloqué sur "moblin".

Si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ou sait le résoudre, please help me!

Si vous voulez plus d'infos, dite moi.

Enibement votre.


----------

